# What is the best budgeting app? (Preferably free) :)



## Gorteen (17 Sep 2019)

I'm going to try and use an app for budgeting. Any recommendations? I'm using Apple devices, which may be relevant.


----------



## Romulan (17 Sep 2019)

REVOLUT card tracks all your spending on an app and would do the job.

I combine that with an Excel spreadsheet.
Plenty of templates to be found on the web and in EXCEL.

https://www.askpaul.ie/ has a template which I came across recently.


----------



## shopgirl (17 Sep 2019)

+ 1 for the Revolut card - but be prepared to see just how much you spend in coffee shops! It’s easy to apply for and as well as showing you what you’re spending money on, you  can split bills with other Revolut users.


----------



## Jetter (29 Sep 2019)

OP - before giving recommendations a couple of questions:

1. Do you actually practise budgeting at the moment? (i.e. Are you looking to bring your finances under control or do you simply want to bring your budget into the 21st Century?)

2. Do you need an app that works across multiple devices or fine with it being restricted to a single device?

3. Will you be budgeting for yourself or with a partner/family?


----------



## Khublei (30 Sep 2019)

I use an App called Money Lover. I have to manually enter all my transactions. Well, I put in my monthly standing orders/direct debit and then input my other spending. Having to admit to all my spending at the end of the day can help keep me in track! I use my Revolut card a lot so generally I can just look back on that and see how much I've spent.


----------



## Gorbashow (25 Nov 2019)

I've been using YNAB for the last 2 months and loving it.
It is $84 a year but in my opinion worth it.


----------



## Zebedee (25 Nov 2019)

+1 for Money Lover.


----------



## FCBC12 (29 Nov 2019)

Another option is to create an excel spreadsheet, and copy your bank transactions to it every so often. Endless possibilities with this if you're comfortable with the program. Use the last 6 months (or equiv. sample period) spending as a base for the budget, build in your own assumptions/targets and go from there.


----------



## nest egg (30 Nov 2019)

Has anyone tried www.pocketsmith.com?


----------

